# Are these temps and voltages safe for my CPU?



## rampagingsumo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, I recently overclocked my AMD athlon 64 fx-62 from 2800mhz to 3010mhz(8% OC). I found a stable voltage at about 1.440v, and it was originally about 1.360v I believe. It runs at about 50c idle and can get up to 62-67 while playing crysis or company of heroes at high settings. Are these temps and voltages safe enough or do I need to change something?


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

install a better cpu cooler!=)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Like stanly said getting a better heatsink and fan. A Zalman Silent Knight or an Artic square. The temps are high, idle (For OC) you need to be looking at around 40c-45c and full load at about 50c-55c. CPU's tend to die over 65c (Not instantly it may take a year).
To drop the temps without dropping the clock speed you could try and lower the voltage back around 1.42v or 1.4v even 1.38v. You should see a 2c-5c drop.

Ive just OC'ed from 2.66 to 2.89ghz without any voltage change. My Voltage in idle is 1.12v and full load is 1.31v


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what did you set your memory voltage at ???? vdimm


----------

